# Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort Question



## Avery (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone know why there have been so many weeks for sale at the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort? Did they suffer bad hurricane damage resulting in looming special assessments? If you have any idea what's up, please post here or send me a PM

Thanks,
Avery


----------



## KenK (Feb 9, 2006)

I think when VRI took over management, they needed to fix a lot of stuff....both what you could see but even more....what was left undone so many years.  

So, aside from Fl having higher maint fees & taxes (generally), they must be asking for more assessments.  I saw before....it was a crime how the management let the place rot.  (I think Big Frank or Scott said the furnishings would have been refused by Good Will). A few other tuggers have said the same....

I also know that to simply (???) refurbish a high rise elevator (I think they did all of theirs), it could cost $120,000 for a pair. That was our charge for a rebuild of 2 by Otis about 5 years ago.  And it was going with cheaper viewable parts (like Formica, not SS).

I have not seen the place in over a year, and didn't think to notice if damage was present by exterior views (mainly plywood on the windows). About 18 months ago, VRI had completed a lot of exterior work, and it did look much better.  Some of the rooms ahve been refurbed....

(The set up seems to be a standard condo that did not sell in the early 1980s, when interest rates were puching 20%.  Fire code then in S Fl required two exits from any family home.  So....most condo apartments had two entrances to the apartments that were sold....by code. Most one bedrooms also had 2 full baths. It was easy enough, then to set up a L/O situation when re conformed to interval sales. One bedroom,  there sleeps six, buy I guess not private....so the 2 bed 2 bath still only sleeps 8, (or maybe the fire codes again). 

 I  did want to see the FF Santa Barbara, and they were loaded with plywood....indicates a lot on interior damage.

Even without any hurricane problems, I think there will be more assessments.  I also saw things (like the A/C units on the patios dripping condensate)....which of course, is weaking the rebar reinforcement holding up these high rise patios. (I can't figure out why the A/C isn't in the closet with the water heater like all the other condos...unless it was to separate the L/Os.


----------



## KenK (Feb 10, 2006)

This is from the Bonnet House website.  It shows the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort (Breakers/Sunterra) in the middle to the right of all the green gardens of the Bonnet House.

http://www.bonnethouse.org/page/page14.htm

There are now 3 hotels in Ft Lauderdale calling themselves the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort, since the real one on Cortez (next to MBP) has been (is being) rebuilt and renamed the Las Olas Beach Club and Resort.

One lost its franchise as a Days Inn or Ramada, and is really considered a dump on TA.


----------



## Avery (Feb 10, 2006)

Ken, thanks very much for the explanation. I knew there had to be one!


----------



## Neesie (Feb 10, 2006)

*It's the neighborhood.*

I noticed that the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort was up for auction quite often last winter and wondered what was up with that.  Hubby and I had exchanged into SB Yacht Club (Pompano Beach) Jan 2005 so I made a point to "visit" the resort while we were in Ft. Lauderdale.  

First of all, the neighborhood is not the nicest.  It is not exactly a beachfront hotel.  In that area of Ft. Lauderdale the hotels & condos are across the street from the beach.  But this resort is a block or two further back.  *ALSO* the two block area is full of tattoo shops, bars, etc.  Not exactly ghetto, but not classy either.  Lots of motorcycle parking.  I went through the lobby and was not impressed.  I remembered the tacky neighborhood from a trip to the Bonnet House in years past, seems like it is due for a clean-up.  JMHO.  

P.S.  I'm not trying to dog Ft. Lauderdale; I actually like Ft. Lauderdale a lot.  My favorite area is just north of there, Lauderdale-by-the-Sea.  Also, I was surprised to hear it is managed by VRI, they're my management company.


----------

